# Rough idle



## thatwyteguy (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys. I have a 2010 335d with 50000 miles on it. I just got my intake manifold and ports blasted out. Ever since im getting a rough idle when the engine warms up. Especially when im coming off the highway into the city. 
As soon as i get above 1500 rpm the vibration goes away. This used to only happen when an injector issue popped up. 
I keep getting an o2 sensor issue now and then for the last few weeks. Could this be an issue? Or does the injection system have to relearn itself because of the increase in airflow. Ive only driven about 300 miles since i got it cleaned.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Which o2 sensor?


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

If it's at idle or no boost could be a clamp, fitting is loose, or was over tightened and broke. You said that it had been recently cleaned so a bit of parts were disassembled.


----------



## thatwyteguy (Apr 22, 2015)

Nadir Point said:


> Which o2 sensor?


It is bank 1 sensor. An ses popped up again last night so im hoping thats what it is. I havnt ran it on a scanner yet though.

But the only thing that they would have removed is anything after the intercooler. I havnt checked it out yet but will today


----------



## zakgt2 (Jan 21, 2016)

thatwyteguy said:


> Hey guys. I have a 2010 335d with 50000 miles on it. I just got my intake manifold and ports blasted out. Ever since im getting a rough idle when the engine warms up. Especially when im coming off the highway into the city.
> As soon as i get above 1500 rpm the vibration goes away. This used to only happen when an injector issue popped up.
> I keep getting an o2 sensor issue now and then for the last few weeks. Could this be an issue? Or does the injection system have to relearn itself because of the increase in airflow. Ive only driven about 300 miles since i got it cleaned.


I just removed the intake and cleaned it. After reassembling I am getting the rough idle as well. Questions is how rough was yours. I feel like there is a subwoofer inside the car. I only drove the car around the block out of fear that something is wrong, however am hearing that maybe the car has to "normalize" again to some degree. Thoughts? Also, the power increase is crazy! And I only cleaned the intake and not the valves.


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

thatwyteguy said:


> Hey guys. I have a 2010 335d with 50000 miles on it. I just got my intake manifold and ports blasted out. Ever since im getting a rough idle when the engine warms up. Especially when im coming off the highway into the city.
> As soon as i get above 1500 rpm the vibration goes away. This used to only happen when an injector issue popped up.
> I keep getting an o2 sensor issue now and then for the last few weeks. Could this be an issue? Or does the injection system have to relearn itself because of the increase in airflow. Ive only driven about 300 miles since i got it cleaned.


Hi,

I am going through a similar issue now, 2 injector codes, the funny thing is that
I had the CBU clean at 71K miles, and these codes just came up at 77K miles.
Here is my ongoing post, it has some responses that point to some SW that I need
to perform, which I will have my Indy garage do this coming Monday. I've also used
Power Service DIESEL KLEEN +CETANE BOOST regularly, so I doubt it was a real
fuel injector issue. I will blast it with a double dose of the Power Service additives
over the weekend and see if that helps with the engine rough idle/stutter at low RPMs

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=905004


----------



## thatwyteguy (Apr 22, 2015)

So the issue with the rough idle is nothing mechanical at all. I ended up getting my intake and exhaust ports cleaned out with no luck at all.(they were half blocked anyways since the EGR was staying open at all times) It turns out that BMW came out with a software fix for europe that corrected the rough idle issue partially caused by the EGR but was never publically released in the states. Dont bother going to a dealer for this either since they dont have the same software fixes that europe does, i tried. Youll have to go to an indy shop with the latest updates. Ill find the program code and add it to the thread later


----------



## thatwyteguy (Apr 22, 2015)

zakgt2 said:


> I just removed the intake and cleaned it. After reassembling I am getting the rough idle as well. Questions is how rough was yours. I feel like there is a subwoofer inside the car. I only drove the car around the block out of fear that something is wrong, however am hearing that maybe the car has to "normalize" again to some degree. Thoughts? Also, the power increase is crazy! And I only cleaned the intake and not the valves.


Sorry for the late response. You can find my issue in the post above. My idle started off as a rumble but quickly went to feeling as if someone was kicking my seat. My suggestion for your case would be first to do a throttle body reset. That should be done if you clean anything internal. Theres a few threads on here about how that is done.


----------



## zakgt2 (Jan 21, 2016)

I finally got my car back last week after spending a few days with the indy. He suggested motor mounts after diagnosing, and although I was skeptical, the issue is completely fixed. Additionally the front center jack point was bent after me using it to lift the front of the car. While I had my intake off and soaking in a cleaning solution I decided to flush out my brakes. So in the end no engine damage, just a few bent brackets that ultimately broke the last straw on the mounts.


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

bimmerup-sonny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going through a similar issue now, 2 injector codes, the funny thing is that
> I had the CBU clean at 71K miles, and these codes just came up at 77K miles.
> ...


OK, so last Saturday morning with 1/2 tank full, I blast another 8 oz of PS Diesel Kleen + Cetane Boost, drove it for 10 miles or so, no changes, still stuttering at low RPMS. Monday, commute for 30 miles mix of canyon and freeway, still no change. Monday afternoon, heading out to indy garage to do the SW updates which is 20 miles away, strange enough, no more stuttering when I got off the freeway. Indy garage went ahead and do the updates as stated in the other post, he also did some throttle re-calibration. This morning, after 30 mile commute, engine is fine. Will see if stuttering issue is gone for good, and whether any injector fault codes would stay away as well


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

thatwyteguy said:


> So the issue with the rough idle is nothing mechanical at all. I ended up getting my intake and exhaust ports cleaned out with no luck at all.(they were half blocked anyways since the EGR was staying open at all times) It turns out that BMW came out with a software fix for europe that corrected the rough idle issue partially caused by the EGR but was never publically released in the states. Dont bother going to a dealer for this either since they dont have the same software fixes that europe does, i tried. Youll have to go to an indy shop with the latest updates. Ill find the program code and add it to the thread later


Not sure about your 2010, but BMW did extend the engine's Throttle Valve for Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) to 10yr/120,000 miles.


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

bimmerup-sonny said:


> OK, so last Saturday morning with 1/2 tank full, I blast another 8 oz of PS Diesel Kleen + Cetane Boost, drove it for 10 miles or so, no changes, still stuttering at low RPMS. Monday, commute for 30 miles mix of canyon and freeway, still no change. Monday afternoon, heading out to indy garage to do the SW updates which is 20 miles away, strange enough, no more stuttering when I got off the freeway. Indy garage went ahead and do the updates as stated in the other post, he also did some throttle re-calibration. This morning, after 30 mile commute, engine is fine. Will see if stuttering issue is gone for good, and whether any injector fault codes would stay away as well


I don't want to hi-jack this thread, so I am posting my updates on my injector fault codes
on a separate thread with the correct title, if you want you can read it here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=905004


----------

